# Looking for metal Imperial Guard!



## The Gunslinger

Hey all, hoping someone may help me out with some old metal imperial guard models.

Mainly steel legion and Valhallan. 

For the steel legion I just need regular troopers mainly, I have plenty of missile launchers I'm not using as it is!
Although I can be persuaded to look at some lascannon operators, even without the lascannon its self. 

For the Valhallans I'm really looking for those troopers that are riding on top of tanks.

As well as any normal troopers, as long as they don't have the furry hats. So the guys with the cap or helmets please. 

Reply or message me if you have any you are looking to get rid off.

Thanks in advance.
The Gunslinger.


----------

